# Embarc Election for Independent Board Member is launched (SUCCESSFUL!!!)



## cd5 (May 5, 2017)

Embarc has launched the voting process for the independent board member. The election ends June 2, 2017.
The 3,000-member Club Intrawest Owners Group has launched a "Question of the Day" campaign which appears to be very irritating to the board. They have asked publicly, on the Embarc Resorts Facebook page that we "cease and desist". Embarc's post is below, our "main" answer is this: 
Dear board of directors, you, the board requested through your lawyer, Mr. McBeath for the members of the CI owners group to provide you, the board, with a list of questions and concerns which your lawyer said would be addressed. A list was provided by Geldert Law to the board on March 4th. A response was requested by March 10th. It is now May 4th and the board has yet to address any of the questions submitted. This action by the board to move this kind of discussion off the public page of a members association is yet another tactic to suppress members in their right to an open and transparent board who's prime focus should be to serve the members instead of the interests of Diamond Resorts international.

Read all the member comments here: https://www.facebook.com/embarcresorts/posts/1385048248221531


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 5, 2017)

Diamond is trouble.  I would have preferred CI stayed with HGVC but since that was just a relationship and not an ownership, I guess that made CI ripe for the picking.

Sorry your have to deal with this crap.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 12, 2017)

The CI owners group is saying vote for KONRAD KAWALEC  an independent voice


----------



## cd5 (Jun 13, 2017)

It was tough going and took almost 2 years to get there but the Embarc Board of Directors FINALLY for the first time in its history, has a true independent director on the board.

Konrad Kawalec was elected to the BoD through the efforts of a group of volunteers with an overwhelming majority. Quorum (15% of voting power) was reached on the first ballot (something that has been difficult to achieve in the past).

Here is Konrad's message to Embarc members:

I have just received the news that I have been elected to the Board of Embarc as the Independent member.
This is a fantastic result made possible by the incredible hard work of a number of volunteers who campaigned to bring the importance of this election to so many members, many of whom were not on our Facebook group or Website.  I want to thank everyone who voted for me, without you this would never have come to pass.  
There is a huge task waiting for me.  I must make good on the mandate your votes have given me.
I stand to bring fairness to the operations of the Club, transparency and openness between the Board and the members.
My platform was based on the priorities communicated through the many posts in the ‘Club Intrawest - The Owners Group (EMBARC)’ Facebook group and the work by the CIOG started back in November 2015.
As I get to grips with how the Board operates, I will continue to monitor the ‘Club Intrawest - The Owners Group (EMBARC)’ Facebook group and hope you will continue to be engaged there.  I also need to continue the work of connecting with the 19,000 members who are not represented here.
To manage my time effectively, I will not be using my personal Facebook page for Embarc related communication.  We already have over 3300 members of the ‘Club Intrawest - The Owners Group (EMBARC)’ Facebook group, so this seems the best place to continue my engagement.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 13, 2017)

Just read this myself, hopefully his ideas and suggestions from an owner point of view are taken seriously and used to improve things for all owners!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 15, 2017)

Just announced


> Voting for the Independent Director on the Embarc Members Association Board of Directors closed on June 2, 2017.
> 
> We are very pleased to announce that Konrad Kawalec has been elected as the Independent Director for a 3-year term. The Embarc Members Association Board of Directors looks forward to working with Konrad.  For complete election results, please click on the link below.
> 
> The Board of Directors would also like to acknowledge and thank Kenneth Smith, the past Independent Director, for his 22 years of service to the Board of Directors and the Club. Thank you for your passion and commitment to the success of the Club.


Congrats Konrad


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 15, 2017)

Congratulations owners! That is a big accomplishment. I believe this is the first time an owner group has won an election for a resort system (As opposed to a single resort)


----------

